# Help with finding plastisol heat transfers



## brenley1 (May 27, 2014)

Hi. I am looking for a vendor that is reasonable on multi color plastisol heat transfers. I am using a company that has good prices on one color but multi will bite you. I've seen people set up in malls around christmas that sale multi color ones on garments and charge a reasonable fee. They sale shirt with design presesed on. Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you looked at the extensive list that is posted on the top of this section of the forum?...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## brenley1 (May 27, 2014)

I just quickly glanced. Didn't know if anyone knew of a company that they had dealt with without having to go thru the list and check prices. Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Transfer Express for most of my multi colour work....And I think they have "good" prices but many think they are expensive...And if you wait long enough you will see that every supplier on the list has fans...

Depends what you want....Sometimes I want cheap and use F&M Expressions.....Sometimes I want soft hand and use Silver Mountain Graphics.....Sometimes I want perfection and/or quick and use Transfer Express....Sometimes I want large gang sheets and use Dowling....So IMO there is no one answer to your question...


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

IMO, one of the cheapest for multi color, good sized sheets is Seay Graphics. F&M is more expensive unless it's just a small graphic and then you can gang at Seay so it makes it cheaper. I had done a lot of research before using them quite a while ago and I'm pretty sure they were cheapest. But this is also for numbers like 20-50. Some have reported problems with them being over cured, but I've never had any problem. I don't care for the high transfer temperature though. I much prefer keeping the temp around 325 like F&M does, but it's a trade off.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

drdoct said:


> I much prefer keeping the temp around 325 like F&M does, but it's a trade off.


That is the difference between a transfer that uses an adhesive versus actually melting the plastisol ink....


----------



## brenley1 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will check into it.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

brenley1 said:


> Hi. I am looking for a vendor that is reasonable on multi color plastisol heat transfers. I am using a company that has good prices on one color but multi will bite you. I've seen people set up in malls around christmas that sale multi color ones on garments and charge a reasonable fee. They sale shirt with design presesed on. Thanks


Hi. Whoever you decide to use should be dependent upon seeing if the samples they send are to your liking.. so I would get a list from the vendors list posted in this forum and ask for sample packs from the vendors you want to try so you can then determine for yourself which you like


----------



## brenley1 (May 27, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Brenley1

Frank the printer is right check quality as well as price.

[email protected]
Home






brenley1 said:


> Hi. I am looking for a vendor that is reasonable on multi color plastisol heat transfers. I am using a company that has good prices on one color but multi will bite you. I've seen people set up in malls around christmas that sale multi color ones on garments and charge a reasonable fee. They sale shirt with design presesed on. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like you might be looking for stock transfers? Those are the ones you see in the malls.

For stock check out:

Proworld: T-Shirt Iron On Heat Transfers - Heat Press Transfers - Pro World
Dowling: Home
Silver Mtn: Silver Mountain Graphics

There are others I'm sure. These just popped into my head.


----------

